
Dyon 0.36 is released - bvssvni
https://github.com/PistonDevelopers/dyon/releases/tag/v0.36
======
bvssvni
This is a scripting language I've been working on since 2016. Originally, I
did not plan to make a language, but I had a couple weeks available for some
project while waiting for Gfx upgrades. It turned out to be so much fun to
work on that I've continued working on it.

It uses a lifetime checker (like Rust) for safety instead of a garbage
collector. No borrowing semantics, so the language is simpler than Rust. The
language is parsed using Piston's meta-parser, which is fed in parallel to the
lifetime/type checker and the AST constructor. This makes Dyon a bit faster at
loading scripts.

Modules are loaded dynamically without polluting the environment of the
loader. You must call a function using `call` or `call_ret` to make dependent
modules part of the environment.

Dyon supports 4D vectors, HTML color literals, Go-like coroutines and a
special link structure with its own template-like loop which makes text
generation fast and ergonomic.

